

Show HN: My solo project - an iOS app to build a mini-responsive website - ronilan
http://www.placeunit.com/hnn

======
resu
Looks great! I think this would be great for anyone looking through online
classifieds, so that posters could include a mobile friendly media (placeunit)
link. Is that your main target?

Do you have any plans to charge for this service?

~~~
ronilan
There are many "angles" for utilization. Mobile friendly linking is a great
idea. There is an auto implementation for Twitter cards in the Units BTW.

As for charging, it is a little premature, but if you want to attach a domain
this will be a paid service.

